# Stripping car



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Trying to figure out what I could strip out of my car to make it lighter. The beast nearly weighs 4500 pounds. Figured it would get better fuel and be faster. Also what's the point of a bad Ass car that's too heavy to go fast. Willing to cut Absolutly anything out but keeping it street legal. Thanks.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice, another KC guy. 4500 pounds? With 4 people in it??? What happened to 3750 or about? Well.. start with the drivers seat.. replace that with a static one, ditch the passengers seat, radio, speakers, spare tire, jack.. replace the exhaust with something less ear and eco friendly (we are in KS you know)... how far are you willing to go?


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Wanting to keep the front two seats. Back seats I forsure want to take out. The radio I want because I like listening to music. But literally anything else. I'm not sure what else there is.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

4500 pounds???

How many dead bodies you have in the trunk to add all that weight to a stock GTO??


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You've lost about 700 pounds just by starting this thread. If your car's stock, it weighs only 3800 more or less.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

skid plates


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've removed:
Skid Plate
Tow Brace
Tow Brace Shield
Tank Cage
Tank Cage Mounts
Exhaust shields
Spare, Jack, Chocks, Tire Iron, etc
FRCs
Hood liner
Hood Plugs
Radiator Shroud
plus all hardware related to the above
I also lost 33 lbs by installing a Bassani catback

I still have everything from the car, organized nicely on a shelf so none of it gets damaged.

Future reductions include:
Free-
LTs & (catless?) mids
Full radio delete
A/C delete

Money-
Braille battery
CF Hood, Roof, and decklid (painted CGM)
Lexan windows


I'm trying to keep my weight reductions inconspicuous... people see you without a backseat and they _know_ you've done something to it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Folow Poncho Dan's leads. They are good ones. 

Dan have you weighed your car???

I saw a guy at a dragstrip with an Acura RSX. He was running low 13's high 12's and that intrigued me so I went to see what he had done. 

Intake, exhaust and a tune plus weight reduction. He had the car down to 1800 pounds from almost 3000. 

He had removed the wipers and the washer bottle. 

Plexiglass windows were a huge weight savings. 

No airbags, and most of the interior was gutted except for two carbon fiber racing buckets.

Wheels are a big area to lose weight. He had a set of wheel that weighed 9 lbs per wheel. He saved 44 pounds from stock. He also had lighter rotors and brakes. 

Tubular control arms and A arms save weight. You could lighten an F-Body Camaro by 200 pounds by changing that stuff out.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A4GTOMAJOR said:


> Trying to figure out what I could strip out of my car to make it lighter. The beast nearly weighs 4500 pounds. Figured it would get better fuel and be faster. Also what's the point of a bad Ass car that's too heavy to go fast. Willing to cut Absolutly anything out but keeping it street legal. Thanks.


Did you weigh it or is that a guess? My car un-molested weighed in at 3725-3740 with a full tank of gas. With the Maggie it weights in at 3840 full tank of gas. These weights was on a scale. First understand why the car is heavy.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

fergyflyer said:


> Dan have you weighed your car???


Not yet. So far all the scales I've seen around town are +/-10 pounds, like at the recycle yards. I still have a truck stop or two to investigate.

It's on the list this year so I can get a concrete number:cheers

Almost forgot to mention a flesh weight reduction of about 35 pounds since I bought the car, that should help too.:lol:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, Poncho, how does the car handle with all that weight gone? My first guess would be that it's a little more squirrely.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

you can also take the front cross member off behind your front bumper. about 10 lbs, its atached to the plastic shrowd tyo angle air upward and behind your gas tank there is a support bar that weighs about 15 lbs also- both very easy to take off


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

An LS1 Camaro/Firebird is a lighter GTO


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

dont remove the front seat I think you will have air bag issues. If you remove the gas tank cage how doe the gas tank stay in place will it tip over. I heard the tank bracket weighs about 50 pounds----danfig


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The tank is still held in with straps. The brace, brackets and bolt are about 30 lbs. You want to take weight off the nose mostly. The car is very nose heavy. Battery relocation is a great help. The more you take off the rear, the harder it is to hook.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nomad said:


> Just out of curiosity, Poncho, how does the car handle with all that weight gone? My first guess would be that it's a little more squirrely.


I haven't noticed any difference except for braking and perhaps acceleration. Handling is the same, as far as I've noticed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I always wanted a cf roof panel. One day if I have the money or skills I'm going to make one. The stock one is only held in by spot welds and adhisive.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump. Just had an idea - I'm considering removing all of the EVAP equipment, since I can tune those codes out as well.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Bump. Just had an idea - I'm considering removing all of the EVAP equipment, since I can tune those codes out as well.


I know in PA we can only have 1 sensor not 'ready' or we fail. My rear O2 is off for catless mids so I wouldn't have the option to even consider anything else.

Oh, power wise you don't gain from catbacks but my JBA is A LOT lighter then the stocker. Piping is much thinner from what I noticed.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I know in PA we can only have 1 sensor not 'ready' or we fail. My rear O2 is off for catless mids so I wouldn't have the option to even consider anything else.


I've registered the car in a county where I don't need to have it tested anymore. It already failed once because I was running forced a forced open loop MAF tune. Ended up flashing a closed loop tune to pass the test (dealing with it running kinda crap), then switching back afterward.

Found my weight list


> Trunk mat - 5lbs
> spare - 29lbs
> Jack, chocks, tire iron, foam, etc. - 12lbs
> Tow brace cover - 5lbs
> ...


----------

